# snake feeding /orchid chip bark in mouth. should i be worried ?



## Jimmy1974 (Nov 19, 2011)

Apologies for being the typical newbie and askin stupid questions but just went to feed my hog island boa and after he struck he eventually dropped the pup (i take it to rearrange position) and hes managed somehow to get some bark stuck in his mouth, he's swallowed it by the looks of things. also whats the crack with toilet habits ? lol im pretty sure he hasnt been since his last feed 1 week ago :gasp: is this normal? 

apologies again for the silly questions but 2 be honest this forum is a godsend as there really doesnt seem to be much info out there for the silly stuff that comes along.


----------



## lucas210690 (Jan 15, 2011)

I wouldn't worrie to much about it, i've got a few boas & they rarely have a poo every week.

With the the orchid bar, i PERSONLY dont like it as i find that its like a safe haven for mites. I quit like cypress mulch.

Hope this helps


----------



## Hannah81 (Nov 19, 2008)

Put some kitchen roll/newspaper or I use a sheet of card, tupperware lid - basically something to cover the substrate to feed him on so bits don't get stuck to the food.

And boa's only poop every 4-6 weeks not after every feed, they store it up for a while then let loose a steaming pile. You'll need a shovel when it's fully grown :lol2: and a peg for your nose.


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

They don't poo very often so don't worry about that. As for the bark, one little bit is unlikely to cause any problems tbh, they can digest fur and bone so a little bit of bark will pass through just the same, you could try putting paper down before he feeds or feed in a different box if you are that worried about it tho.


----------



## toolrthebest (Jan 16, 2011)

TEENY said:


> They don't poo very often so don't worry about that. As for the bark, one little bit is unlikely to cause any problems tbh, they can digest fur and bone so a little bit of bark will pass through just the same, you could try putting paper down before he feeds or feed in a different box if you are that worried about it tho.


for the second time today I would have to agree with TEENY on this one lol


----------



## cobe (Nov 24, 2010)

i find aspen substrate is the best for adult snakes and i use kitchen towel for hatchlings.


----------



## reptilehaven1977 (Aug 12, 2011)

dont feed on substrate feed in an empty rub


----------



## Hannah81 (Nov 19, 2008)

reptilehaven1977 said:


> dont feed on substrate feed in an empty rub


If you want to come move my adult female into a tub to feed her and back again when she's done be my guest. 
Personally I like my hands, arms and face where they are.
Getting a boa used to feeding in viv preferably drop feeding is a whole lot safer when they're bigger.

They don't digest fur/hair though, this is what most of the poop is made up of. (If you were curious enough to take a section of it and study it)


----------



## thelooneyflyer (Dec 27, 2007)

My snakes all have large pieces of slate in the tanks to feed off to prevent substrate from been digested, even the burms have a 5ft x 1 ft 2 inch thick piece to take the rabbits off. My baby boas poo every 2 weeks about but the older they get the less frequency I have found. So wouldn't worry about either too much


----------

